# is this staghorn?



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Not a planted tank but I have something strange growing on my magfloat. Not sure how long it's been there, just noticed today.

































The only plant I've had in this tank is elodea, looks nothing like this stuff.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I would say it's Staghorn. 
http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae/staghorn.jpg

I didn't find any info on algae eaters that would take care of it but I did find this small article.

Staghorn algae:
Looks like individual strands of hair algae but tends to grow in single branching strands like a deer antler and is grey-green. Seems to grow mostly on tank equipment near the surface. Difficult to remove mechanically. Soak affected equipment in a 25% solution of household bleach and water to remove it.

The website made recomendations for algae eaters that could take care of other algaes but made no such recomendations for staghorn. Perhaps somebody else may have another suggestion.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks,


> Seems to grow mostly on tank equipment near the surface


hehe, that sound about right. I leave the magfloat near the top, right under the light.
It's only on the magfloat right now, kinda curious to see what it will grow into. Think it would be ok to just leave it for a while? Or will it become an outbreak


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

So you gotta ask yourself Bulldogg, are you feelin lucky?


----------

